# Jayda, I got my dehydrator today!! Did you?



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I ordered the same pet treat dehydrator that you posted a thread about a while back, and it came today!! Can't wait to try it out! Just checking to see if yours came yet.  I don't know what I want to dehydrate first. Oooooooh, the pressure of choices!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AWWWW, mine hasn't come yet! Hopefully it will come soon. Does it look like it will do the job?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

It does to me. I looked back at the advertisement, and it looks just like the one advertised. I was pleased with the size. I have to do Mark's billing tonight to turn it tomorrow, but I'll try to post pics later. I can't wait to try, but unfortunately don't see myself having time to get anything going before tomorrow evening.  I hope yours comes soon!!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds like fun. I hope you will share recipes taste tested by your babies.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yay!!! Love to hear new recipes. You're getting me wanting to dehydrate some sweet tators that I got from the garden. Midgie loves sweet tators and so do I!! Lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey, Lynda, you may have yours by now because I couldn't post pics when I said--my kids are keeping me crazy busy because they both bought houses in the past month, and of course can't move without Mom's help! Here are pics:

It is 13" across.




I was hoping this would show how big it is.



All this comes with it.


Ignore the clutter in the corner of pics. I haven't put my grocery store haul up yet. lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

nice looking dehydrator ........... I know the doggies will be a-slobberin' when they smell those treats


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha! I have sweet potatoes dehydrating right now. I wanted to dehydrate beef liver, but I REALLY didn't want to go to the store. LOL


----------

